# Peach Salsa



## Raine (Aug 22, 2005)

peach salsa 

2 peaches peeled a diced small
1/2 a small onion diced small 
1/2 a red bell pepper diced small
2 jalapenos chopped leave the seeds if you want it spicey remove veins 
and seed to reduce heat
juice of 1 whole lime 
2 tbls olive oil
2 tsp salt 
1 tbls finley minced cilantro  

cut an x in the top of 2 peaches and dip into boiling water for about 10 seconds remove from water and at the x peel away the skin. split the peaches and dice in to small peices. add onions, bell pepper and jalapenos. squeeze the lime over the mixture and fold together. add the olive oil and salt let stand for atleast an hour if you can then enjoy. great with chips as a snack or it can be spooned over grilled salmon or even chicken.


----------



## Haggis (Aug 22, 2005)

This sounds great Raine, much appreciated. Cmon summer!!!


----------



## middie (Aug 23, 2005)

no way haggis cause that means winter for us !!


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 23, 2005)

I'll be glad when it's cold again. It's easier to get warm than it is to cool off. Sorry Middie, I think that's the first time I haven't had the same thought as you


----------



## middie (Aug 23, 2005)

ah see it's easier for me to cool off then it is to get warm lol


----------



## Haggis (Aug 23, 2005)

Well you better get eating that peach salsa because its inevitable baby!


----------

